# Fun with Latex, Oatmeal and paint



## Cassie7 (Sep 16, 2007)

Fun With Latex, Paint and Oatmeal

I just wanted to mess around with doing some FX last night and here is what I ended up with.

I laid down a coat of liquid latex on my arm and let it dry to a tacky consistency.









Then I dropped some oatmeal on it for texture and carefully tamped it down. I let that dry. Then I did another coat of liquid latex over that.









Once dried, I played with paint.

I started with black to make seams/outlines and a little green and yellow here and there to make it look infected. But it was the black paint mixed with bright red that really made it look GROSS (the money shot).

I had a lot of fun with it and I can only say that the pics don't show how really cool this quick effect looks, especially from different angles and lightings.

This was fun to play with and test out!


----------



## Vlad (Aug 2, 2005)

WOW, that's fantastic Cassie!


----------



## Vlad (Aug 2, 2005)

Um, er, on thinking on this, did you use some kinda release agent first, lol ?


----------



## BadTable Manor (Apr 16, 2008)

This is the second fantastic idea I've seen this week involving oatmeal. The other idea was DavetheDead's cauldron thread.

Great job Cassie, your arm looks horrible, er, in a good way.


----------



## Revenant (Mar 17, 2007)

Gross, painful-looking, and lowers your cholesterol! Wilford Brimley himself would be proud to sport that effect.


----------



## PrettyGhoul (Oct 7, 2005)

*Cassie that looks amazing! What kind of paint?* :zombie:


----------



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

terrific job! Crushed cornflakes also work well, and you can also use chopped or ground up latex solids. Stay away from rice krispies. don't ask me how I know! heh


----------



## Cassie7 (Sep 16, 2007)

Thanks every body! That was fun to play with.

I used Mehron Latex Liquid so shaving the area was the only prep needed. It peeled right off painlessly and in one piece. I could probably reuse this as an applique in the future.

I used water based airbrush paints and applied with a paintbrush.

With a little more practice, our graveyard zombies are all going to look great this year!


----------



## ScareShack (May 26, 2006)

cassie....that turned out pretty gross looking...nice job


----------



## Cassie7 (Sep 16, 2007)

BadTable Manor said:


> This is the second fantastic idea I've seen this week involving oatmeal. The other idea was DavetheDead's cauldron thread.


He is right, when oatmeal dries it takes a blowtorch to remove it ROFL! I loved his cauldron job. That was fantastic.



Revenant said:


> Gross, painful-looking, and lowers your cholesterol! Wilford Brimley himself would be proud to sport that effect.


I cracked up at your reply! Thanks for the belly-laugh 



Sickie Ickie said:


> terrific job! Crushed cornflakes also work well, and you can also use chopped or ground up latex solids. Stay away from rice krispies. don't ask me how I know! heh


Sickie, I've read about cornflakes too but I thought oatmeal would work better because it's softer, more pliable whereas cornflakes are stiff and hard. I would imagine that cornflakes would get itchy on the skin with movement.

I'm almost afraid to ask about rice krispies...did you use them whole or crumble them? I would think they would make great looking maggots. Or perhaps even long grain rice for maggots?

And on a last note, I want a pat on the back for figuring out how to use multiquote!


----------



## beelce (Jul 21, 2007)

That is so gross Cassie...Great work!


----------



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

LOL Well, adding rice krispies is fine, but they tend to "snap, crackle, pop" on your face when you add blood.


----------



## ScareShack (May 26, 2006)

Sickie Ickie said:


> LOL Well, adding rice krispies is fine, but they tend to "snap, crackle, pop" on your face when you add blood.


oh cool.....now u make me wanna try pop rocks!...here kiddy kiddy..daddy wants to try something..lol


----------



## Cassie7 (Sep 16, 2007)

ROFL...Makes me want to give it a try too!

Too freaken funny LOL but that makes sense, they advertise that they snap, crackle and pop and they DO!

Hmmm...can I work that sound and effect into a live scene?

Damn, I'm always thinking Halloween scene and effects...I need help with a capital H E L P


----------



## Revenant (Mar 17, 2007)

_*patpatpatpat*_


----------



## Hawks Hill Haunter (Apr 1, 2007)

Cassie - I think most of us need some Help!!! I, too, find myself ALWAYS thinking Halloween...I mean, seriously, it's a problem when you find yourself wandering off in your mind thinking how you would use that pile of bones you just saw in the background of a movie you're watching instead of paying attention to that movie you're watching!!! Or when you're significant other makes a comment like "I bet you'd like to get your hands on those bones, huh?!"...and of course I'm thinking "YES I would!". Um, yeah, I need some help too.


----------



## Hawks Hill Haunter (Apr 1, 2007)

Sorry I got distracted with my thought on that previous post...what I originally wanted to say was NICE JOB, Cassie. That's a cool idea and I think I might try and play around with that too. Oh what things you could do to a skull using this concept!

Well done.


----------



## Lilly (Jun 13, 2006)

looks great cassie,
i think cooked white rice even better would look more real.
or rice a roni then you have 2 dif color worms


----------



## Bloodhound (Oct 16, 2007)

To cool, Rice, Oatmeal, Latex, Paint and maybe even pop rocks. What a recipe for frightfulness.


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

Nice work Cassie, I like the paint job. I really should learn to air brush.


----------



## throughthepatch (Sep 3, 2008)

Disgusting.
I love it.

So tempting to do this and go to work without bringing attention to it and see how long it takes for people to freak.

Mwahahahahahaaaaaaaa

Great work.


----------



## sharpobject (May 7, 2008)

Looks great. I'm going to have to try that for sure. damn - and I gave my left over rice to the dog today...


----------



## Aelwyn (Jul 7, 2008)

That's AWESOME.

I hope to be taking special effects makeup next semester, so I'll have to bookmark this! 

Is there an alternative to liquid latex, or those with sensitivities?


----------



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

The nice thing about latex is that it skins. In place of spirit gum for instance, you can use karo syrup that has dried to the sticky stage.

Don't know of an alternative for latex...maybe liquid bandage?


----------



## Dark Angel 27 (Sep 11, 2008)

that is so realisitic! excellant work!


----------



## Cassie7 (Sep 16, 2007)

Thanks folks!

I've heard of people using white glue (like Elmers) but I've never tried it. I doubt that it would have the durability of latex though.


----------



## choman77034 (Sep 11, 2008)

Nice work! Very gross looking... In a GOOD way of course!


----------



## AzKittie74 (Aug 10, 2007)

great job! gotta try this!


----------



## freakywoman (Oct 8, 2008)

oooooeeeee goooooie...looks nasty. I like it.
don't know about using karo tho. wouldn't that stay sticky all night?


----------



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

karo in place of spirit gum, not latex. heh I'd still be tempted to try liquid bandage in the medical section.


----------

